
OpenNIC - Community-run DNS, TLDs and Root Servers - antoviaque
http://www.opennicproject.org/
======
jcr
OpenNIC is a great project, but they're still lacking an important feature;
encryption. The trouble is caused by many providers doing transparent
redirection of DNS lookups. In other words, it doesn't matter what DNS servers
you _try_ to use since your provider is redirecting your traffic to their DNS
servers. Using something like DNSCurve [1] or DNSCrypt [2] are possible
solutions to the transparent redirection problem, but at present, OpenNIC
servers doesn't support them. Well, I looked for this on OpenNIC a month or
two ago, and didn't find anything, but things may have changed since then.

[1] <http://dnscurve.org/>

[2] <http://dnscrypt.org/>

~~~
gcb0
i don't think they try to solve _this_ problem

